# Power ball lottery?



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 13, 2016)

Who's playing?
I am.


----------



## -CN- (Jan 13, 2016)

You're wasting your money!









....cuz I bought the winning numbers yesterday.

I wonder where in the US the largest parcel of land is that is currently for sale.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2016)

Pool at office. I'm in for $30 already :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Jan 13, 2016)

I am in. I know I have a better chance of someone on this site giving me their prized boat, motor, trailer and all of their fishing gear but hey, someone has to win.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2016)

KMixson said:


> I am in. I know I have a better chance of someone on this site giving me their prized boat, motor, trailer and all of their fishing gear but hey, someone has to win.



:LOL2:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 13, 2016)

-CN- said:


> I wonder where in the US the largest parcel of land is that is currently for sale.



This exactly!! 

I'm in as well. First time ever playing as I'm not a gambler. I work hard for my money and choose not to waste it but heck. I'll spend a few bucks at a chance at three quarters of a billion.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 13, 2016)

i am in. someone has to win it. but if anyone wants to give me their boat i will accept that too. i have my own gear, dont need theirs


----------



## bobmwsc (Jan 13, 2016)

-CN- said:


> I wonder where in the US the largest parcel of land is that is currently for sale.



Here's 70,000 acres in Wyoming for a miniscule $28,000,000

https://www.landwatch.com/Natrona-County-Wyoming-Land-for-sale/pid/289007023


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 13, 2016)

bobmwsc said:


> -CN- said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where in the US the largest parcel of land is that is currently for sale.
> ...





That would make a nice Summer home.


----------



## Ebug (Jan 13, 2016)

CN....it doesn't matter if it is for sale or not...with this much lottery money you will be able to make them an offer they can't refuse. 
Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel2517 (Jan 13, 2016)

Even if I'm more likely to get struck by lightning, I bought 6 tickets. What would I buy? Small camper, medium boat, and a big detailed map of America. Then I'll vanish from all 44 of my broke cousins, countless 2nd cousins (dad had 14 siblings, mom 9) before they discover I won. ;-)

I wish everyone luck.


----------



## Steve A W (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't drink or smoke and my wife won't let
me chase women.
It's winter, the water is to hard to put the boat in and to
soft to walk on. 
So I suppose I can spend a couple bucks on a chance to
win enough to find water soft enough to fish in!
Like the country song say's "I'll buy me a boat and a truck 
to pull it" :!: :!: 

Steve A W


----------



## JMichael (Jan 14, 2016)

Use to play the lottery a little back in the mid 80's, finally gave up because my luck was horrible. May have spent $15 total on it since then. Couldn't resist the temptation with the jackpot this high and donated another $10. Just to show you how bad my luck with this crap is, out of 5 sets of numbers, I hit one number out of six, 3 times. That's pretty bad in my book,
but it was everything I expected and then some. haha


----------



## lugoismad (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 14, 2016)

I didnt win. who is going to give me their boat?


----------



## -CN- (Jan 14, 2016)

bobmwsc said:


> -CN- said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where in the US the largest parcel of land is that is currently for sale.
> ...


If you want to waste a few hours in the winter dreaming about where you'd like to move to.....
https://hallhall.com/ranches-for-sale
I saw a 126,000 acre property on there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2016)

Now I want to cry. Thanks for the link


----------

